# Paintball



## SpgPhotos (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I'm brand new to the site, and could almost say the same about Photography in general. So, heres a few of my shots. C&C Would be greatly appreciated!

 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please enjoy! Any tips would be awesome, seeing as I'm really trying to make it as a sports photographer.


----------



## Ripskip (Jul 12, 2008)

great photos!! my favorite is number 1. Well framed, really crisp focus. There's nothing more intense than the first 10 seconds off the break in speedball!

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

I personally like the first and the fourth. I don't know if you noticed or not, but in the first one you can actually see through his eyes because of the reflection on his lens.

The fourth one is nice because it captures an odd moment. It looks as if the player is going, so what now? Did the shot count or what?

I miss paintball


----------



## SpgPhotos (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you very much for the comments! I've recently upgraded cameras. I now shoot with a Canon Digital Rebel XTi. Not even sure what camera I was using in the last photos, but I believe it was a canon as well, but film. 

I also really like the first and fourth. The fourth I like because when I took it the player was communicating with someone on his team off camera, and I think I captured that action in the photo.


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jul 12, 2008)

I gotta agree with the crowd on #1 and #4 capture the intensity of Speedball. I used to be a "back man". Too old too crippled to even think about it now.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

Doc Wiseman said:


> I used to be a "back man". Too old too crippled to even think about it now.


Aint that the truth. I used to play backman or frontman, depending on how aggressive my teammates were. Sometimes if they were passive, I'd be an extremely aggressive frontman.


----------



## SpgPhotos (Jul 13, 2008)

I play middle-front fill with my tournament team. We havent played in anything big since last year, but we still love the game.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pictures.
Never tried paintball before...seems like fun!!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 13, 2008)

Robstar1619 said:


> Great pictures.
> Never tried paintball before...seems like fun!!


It is, just make sure you don't do a walk on in a game that allows bunkering.


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jul 13, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> Aint that the truth. I used to play backman or frontman, depending on how aggressive my teammates were. Sometimes if they were passive, I'd be an extremely aggressive frontman.


 
Myself and the other back man were the oldest guys on the team. We'd let the "kids" do all the running around. We were like walking paint stores. We had our "Timmies" smoking at the break. 

Doc


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 13, 2008)

hahaha I hear that. You're kind of forced into a frontman role when the rest of your team makes a hole at the first obstacle from the start. 

I remember one time, out of a 15 person team, 6 people were hiding behind the same 4 foot high fence, no more than 5 yards from the break. Meanwhile the entire field was about 40 yards by 15 yards. The other team managed to make it 2/3 of the way across the field onto our half before me and two other guys had to burn through our paint lighting up the obstacles to keep them from advancing or snap shooting. We ended up losing that one when the people hiding behind the fence were all taken out by one guy who almost literally walked up and screamed surrender at them.


----------



## SandShots (Jul 14, 2008)

i really like shot 1-2

what lens did you shoot with?


----------

